# penn dutch/hershey



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

We have a week off in August with kids 4-8. Thought penn dutch and Hershey park would be fun. Are they sort of close to each other? Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated. We can be flexible!
Viv


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

There are a lot of campgrounds in that area, we stay at old mill stream campgroud, it's located next to dutch wonderland in lancaster, Super clean park with full hookups and cable, dutch wonderland would be perfect for your kids ages you can walk there from the campground. heshey park is about 30 to 45min from this area. if you decide to stay there, make reservations as soon as possible, try to get sites that are individual if camping alone, the companion site can be tough to back into, check out there web site for campground map. if you need any more info about which site let me know. I know alot of other outbackers camp in that area and can give you there input on on their campgrounds









Goodluck
Gary


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks...will check it out. Can we do Gettsburg as well? Or is that way out iof the way?
Viv


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Viv, gettysburg is about 1 1/2 hr drive from lancaster. if you want to stay in gettysburg drummer boy camping resort said to be awsome. with alot to do in the park itself.

Gary


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Viv

We are leaving for Drummer Boy on Friday. I have heard a lot of good things about the campground, but never been myself. I will try to let you know when we return, just in case you decide to go to Gettysburg.

Pat


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Excellent...yes let me know.
Viv


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi,

The Penn-Dutch area is definetly worth a visit. The Amish culture is fascinating, and the pastoral views are breath taking. You are also geographically situated for easy day trips to Hershey and the Crayola Crayon factory in Easton.

We stayed at Spring Gulch, and would highly recommend it. It is fairly large, but the sites have excellent tree coverage, so you feel like you're out there by yourself. Here is the website: Spring Gulch

Enjoy,

Jim


----------



## Wakeup1 (Mar 9, 2004)

That campground looks pretty good. Thanks for the website. What is the crayola factory about? Is it a tour of the place? Sounds like it could be a fun thing.
Viv


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Viv

Just got back from Drummer Boy. Actually stayed till Monday. I would recommend this campground. Nice wooded sites, nice pool and activities. It is located about 5 miles from Gettysburg. We went to Gettysburg and took an audio self guided tour. The kids (16, 13 & 5) really enjoyed it. We were lucky enough to come upon an artillary reanactment. They shot a cannon and gave excellent historical information. We already booked for next year. I would recommend you check into the campground even if just for future reference. Check out their web site drummer boy

Pat


----------



## JimMcCombe (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Viv,

Sorry for the delay, we just got back from vacation. The Crayola factory is a tour of how crayons and other Crayola products are made. It is great for the kids because they have all kinds of crafts using the different crayola products. We spent about 3 hours there and our kids had a blast.

Jim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Wakeup1 said:


> Thanks...will check it out. Can we do Gettsburg as well? Or is that way out iof the way?
> Viv


I can recommend Round Top Campground also in Gettysburg. Clean and well maintained, good sized sites.


----------

